# Some questions regarding work VISA,student VISA and PR in canada.



## firebird9 (May 24, 2015)

Hi, 

I am from India and I'll finish my computer science (bachelor) degree in June,2017. After that I want to work as a game designer in Canada.

I have some questions though. 

1) Is it possible to get hired without having work VISA and experience in canada ? If I get what is the procedure for getting work VISA and how much time does it takes? 

2) Should I start applying before few months of getting my degree certificate or should I wait until I get certificate? As it can be a long process applying earlier can save rime right? 

3) If I get hired and then after how much time can I apply for PR and after how much time can I get PR? Does the time for getting PR differs in different states in canada (for ex. how much time does it takes in quebec and ontario) ? Is it okay if I work for some time in one company and then other? Do they count both in PR?
If that doesn't work then I'll have to take some course of game design in canada by student VISA and then after finishing that I can apply for work. So for that I asked one of the VISA consultant and she said I would have to study for 2 years minimum so that I can get 3 years of work permit (I would have to choose another course and pay high fees  ) 

4) So if I do that, then how much time after studying does it takes to get PR there? 

5) I'll have to decide quickly and start applying earlier because the course starts in september 2017, so when should I start applying?

In game design usually company doesn't look for degree, they hire people based on their portfolio. So I'm currently working on that and making my portfolio better. 

Thank you for reading. I asked lots of questions


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would suggest that you first do some rudimentary research on Canada before you start looking at coming here to live and work.... if you had actually done any research, you would know that 

_There are no STATES in Canada, only *PROVINCES*_.

Australia, India and the United States have "States," Canada does not.

Please get this basic fact right or else you make yourself look like someone who is more interested in getting out of their home country than actually being serious about coming to Canada to live.


In regards to your question(s) about the PR process... have you even looked at the Government of Canada website? Surely you could find the information that you seek at the GoC website.

In regards to schooling and when to apply, you would have to consult the appropriate school's website to see what their policy is in regards to application deadline(s) for International Students.


You should also think about working on improving your English... if your English ability isn't strong enough, you'll not score high enough on the IELTS exam to qualify to come to Canada... incidentally, IELTS is the only English Language exam that is recognised by the Government of Canada for immigration purposes.

Yes, we know that IELTS is a harder test and that the government of Australia accepts both PTE and IELTS, but you are applying to come to Canada and Australia does not make Canadian immigration law. CIC recognises IELTS only.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you seen job postings in Canada where they are hiring a Game Designer with no experience or portfolio?

Computer Science isn't always the best preparation for Game Design. It may be better to look for Game Developer positions. But again: there are much more Canadian graduates who have a specialization in Game Development (or Game Design) who can't even find a job because they don't have 3 years of (AA or AAA experience). You first have to build your portfolio and show some real stuff before they will look at your application, in my experience.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

firebird9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and I'll finish my computer science (bachelor) degree in June,2017. After that I want to work as a game designer in Canada.


Don't assume your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education. The Indian education system is not up to our standards so it might not be.





> 1) Is it possible to get hired without having work VISA and experience in canada ?


You can't just come here and work, you need government permission to do that so of course a visa is required.





> 2) Should I start applying before few months of getting my degree certificate or should I wait until I get certificate?


Once again, your education might not be worth as much here as you think. Your degree might only be considered equivalent to a Canadian college diploma.




> 3) If I get hired and then after how much time can I apply for PR and after how much time can I get PR?


You cannot get hired without having permission to work here.




> Does the time for getting PR differs in different states in canada (for ex. how much time does it takes in quebec and ontario) ?


First of all, why are you trying to come to Canada when you obviously know so little about the country? Canada does not have states, it has provinces. Even the slightest bit of research on your part should have told you this.

Second, the federal government is in charge of PR not the provinces.




> Is it okay if I work for some time in one company and then other?


Again, you cannot work here without permission and you should make sure you qualify for that permission before you start worrying about moving companies.




> 4) So if I do that, then how much time after studying does it takes to get PR there?


First, don't assume you would get a student visa. Second, you would have to pay international student fees which are much higher than what Canadians pay. Third, you would have to have enough money in the bank to prove to the Canadian government that you could support yourself for the entirety of your studies.


----------



## firebird9 (May 24, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I would suggest that you first do some rudimentary research on Canada before you start looking at coming here to live and work.... if you had actually done any research, you would know that
> 
> _There are no STATES in Canada, only *PROVINCES*_.
> 
> ...


okay thanks!Yes I am currently preparing for IELTS exams.


----------



## firebird9 (May 24, 2015)

colchar said:


> > Don't assume your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education. The Indian education system is not up to our standards so it might not be.
> 
> 
> First, I am not assuming anything just asking and like I said game companies usually require portfolio rather than degree so it doesn't really matter.
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

firebird9 said:


> I know that that's why asked this about getting permission from companies.


You think companies give permission to work in Canada? They don't, the government does. Have you done _any_ research on immigration procedures?




> I know about international fees and I am not assuming anything alright?



If you think your education is going to be considered equivalent to a Canadian education and that you will get a student visa then yes, you are assuming things.

As for international fees, not only will you pay those but you will have to prove to the Canadian government that you have enough money to fully support yourself for the entirety of your study period. If you are currently in university how, exactly, do you plan to do that? How are you going to get the thousands of dollars needed to prove to the Canadian government that you can support yourself?




> I am preparing for IELTS and other things.



Not sure what that has to do with the point to which you were responding but OK, whatever.




> I just asked here to get help about few things not just to get negative answers.


You are not getting negative answers, you are getting the truth. If you cannot handle that, then that is on you.

I strongly suggest you learn some basic facts about Canada before proceeding. Right now it just looks like you want to get out of your home country and not that you have any desire to live in Canada. 

Once you learn some basic facts about the country check the GoC website to see what they say about your prospects for immigrating here. Check if you even qualify. If you do, they explain the procedures.


----------



## firebird9 (May 24, 2015)

> You think companies give permission to work in Canada? They don't, the government does. Have you done _any_ research on immigration procedures?


oh I'm sorry I meant if an employer sponsor or hire. I meant job offer.




> If you think your education is going to be considered equivalent to a Canadian education and that you will get a student visa then yes, you are assuming things.


No I'm not. The course I'm applying for is not a master/PG course. It only requires IELTS 6.5 score and a good portfolio.




> As for international fees, not only will you pay those but you will have to prove to the Canadian government that you have enough money to fully support yourself for the entirety of your study period. If you are currently in university how, exactly, do you plan to do that? How are you going to get the thousands of dollars needed to prove to the Canadian government that you can support yourself?


My parents would provide fees.






> You are not getting negative answers, you are getting the truth. If you cannot handle that, then that is on you.


It's not about handling truth. I didn't know few things and that's why I'm too many questions. If possible I'd like to spend less money and see if I can get hired based on my portfolio and get job offer. Yes getting VISA is long and tough process but it's not impossible right?


Anyways thank you for your reply and your time.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Another thing:
Maybe you will get a study permit, followed by a temporary open work permit. But if you can't manage to find a full-time job at the level of your studies, you will never get a Permanent Resident visa, and will have to leave the country again. You won't be the first one in that situation, it happens a lot (but of course, schools will not tell you that, because you might not want to invest $$$ in something that doesn't give any guarantee. 
At this moment, I have 2 clients who are at finishing their last weeks permitted in Canada. One is trained in Canada as a Social Service Worker, one had a Bachelor degree from India and did another Bachelor degree here (Computer Science). Both could find jobs (minimum wage jobs in retail, call centre work), none of them could find a job at a high enough level to get PR status. The Indian guy is devastated as he has disappointed his family who was counting on him to get into Canada. I really feel sorry for him.


----------



## firebird9 (May 24, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Another thing:
> Maybe you will get a study permit, followed by a temporary open work permit. But if you can't manage to find a full-time job at the level of your studies, you will never get a Permanent Resident visa, and will have to leave the country again. You won't be the first one in that situation, it happens a lot (but of course, schools will not tell you that, because you might not want to invest $$$ in something that doesn't give any guarantee.
> At this moment, I have 2 clients who are at finishing their last weeks permitted in Canada. One is trained in Canada as a Social Service Worker, one had a Bachelor degree from India and did another Bachelor degree here (Computer Science). Both could find jobs (minimum wage jobs in retail, call centre work), none of them could find a job at a high enough level to get PR status. The Indian guy is devastated as he has disappointed his family who was counting on him to get into Canada. I really feel sorry for him.


oh yes. thanks. I'll check that


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

firebird9 said:


> oh I'm sorry I meant if an employer sponsor or hire. I meant job offer.


Fair enough.





> No I'm not. The course I'm applying for is not a master/PG course. It only requires IELTS 6.5 score and a good portfolio.


Where is this course? Which school?






> My parents would provide fees.



It isn't just fees, it is living expenses as well. And as far as I know, the money has to have been in _your_ account, not your parent's account, for a set period of time.







> If possible I'd like to spend less money and see if I can get hired based on my portfolio and get job offer. Yes getting VISA is long and tough process but it's not impossible right?



As someone else has mentioned your chances of getting hired are very slim. Why would a company go through the hassle and expense of hiring you when there are tons of people in Canada with the same or better qualifications? Why do you think that you have something to offer that cannot already be easily found here?


----------

